# Sizes??



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

Anyone Running 255's all the way around on 17's or 18's on your goat?


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

Rear = Nitto 275/40/17 Drag Radials or 275/40/17 555 Extreme for daily driving

Front = Nitty 245/45/17 Extreme


----------



## GTOgator (Nov 6, 2005)

westell said:


> Rear = Nitto 275/40/17 Drag Radials or 275/40/17 555 Extreme for daily driving
> 
> Front = Nitty 245/45/17 Extreme


Did you have to roll the fender in the rear?


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

No. Both D/R's and 555's fit nicely, better traction (I'm 375 rwhp) and looks a little "meatier" from the rear.  Still bad tire spin through 1st,2nd,3rd.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

westell said:


> No. Both D/R's and 555's fit nicely, better traction (I'm 375 rwhp) and looks a little "meatier" from the rear.  Still bad tire spin through 1st,2nd,3rd.


I remember when I had 275/40 d.r.'s on the Fatbitch, with all the mods I'd spin 1-3 and half way through 4th, I didn't roll the fenders either. (must use Nitto's, BFG and others will rub)


----------



## rippinbyu (Jun 11, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> I remember when I had 275/40 d.r.'s on the Fatbitch, with all the mods I'd spin 1-3 and half way through 4th, I didn't roll the fenders either. (must use Nitto's, BFG and others will rub)


I have the stock 18" which come shod with the Bridgestone Potenza's. Anyone know if the Bridgestone Poteneza's 275x40x18 will fill out back?


----------

